
Flecks of Extraterrestrial Dust, All Over the Roof - johnny313
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/10/science/space-dust-on-earth.html
======
killjoywashere
Really awesome find. As a microscopist, I suspect I'm going to find myself
trawling my gutters pretty soon...

Key information from the paper: 0.3 to 0.4 mm, metallic, round-ish.

